# Advice needed



## Smoky Jordan (9/7/15)

Hi there 

My wife just started vaping on my istick 30w and Melo and has been really enjoying it . But last night she told me that the Ambrosia is giving her ulcers in her mouth and this evening she says her throat is sore on the one side.

She usually smokes about 30 plus stinkies a day.

Been vaping at 25w with the Melo with airholes fully open.

She just had a stinkies now and she's it tastes crappie. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi there
> 
> My wife just started vaping on my istick 30w and Melo and has been really enjoying it . But last night she told me that the Ambrosia is giving her ulcers in her mouth and this evening she says her throat is sore on the one side.
> 
> ...



This sounds like a pg allergy. Try a 100% vg juice and see if that doesn't work better for her. It's a common allergy so nothing to stress about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Balsak (9/7/15)

Either PG allergy or its her body going into shock of not smoking anymore i am sure its the last, my one friend had it bad for 2 or 3 weeks and his mouth was full of ulcers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

Maybe she needs to start on something with less airflow and also lower wattage.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (9/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Maybe she needs to start on something with less airflow and also lower wattage.



Some people are better off starting with mouth-to-lung and low airflow and lower wattage. If you kick off with lung hits, high watts and full airflow, the body goes into shock as it's not used to it. I agree with Dubz. Baby steps bro, baby steps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (9/7/15)

Or maby the ulcers have been there before and she didnt notice as bacco smoke has slight numbing effects. The other juice might be slightly acidic or something like that which will irritate the nerve endings that are allready angry. Test for allergy by taking one drop and rubbing it on the inside of her elbow if that makes sense? Where the skin is soft and thin, if it goes red or anything funky she might be allergic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/7/15)

The Quit Ulcers are a common symptom of tobacco withdrawal, affecting many quitters. The ulcers can be very painful, but there are effective topical treatment gels. It has been suggested that high-dose vitamin therapy may also be effective.

The ulcers or gum inflammation may start a week or more after tobacco cessation. They generally clear up after a few days or weeks.

It may be possible that nicotine being absorbed through the mouth can also exacerbate this, as some users of nicotine gum have experienced these mouth sores; although it would need to be shown that those using nic skin patches did not suffer so commonly. 

It may be that after ecig use, at first, drinking something to rinse the mouth out may help. This will get the nic (or perhaps flavorings or other materials) out of your mouth and not give it a chance to sit there and irritate your mouth tissues and make any sores worse, if this is in fact an issue. 

Note;
Note that PG is a bactericide and virucide, and used medically for that purpose, so that it is more likely to improve this type of symptom than worsen it. It is unlikely that ecig vapor from an e-liquid with PG in will affect the Quit Ulcers in any way except beneficially.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/7/15)

You could also try a saline rinse, rinsing your mouth with a saltwater solution can help disinfect your mouth ulcer or ulcers, and keeping it clean from the bacteria that naturally occurs in your mouth and preventing aggravation.

Mix a teaspoon or two of salt with a warm glass of water. The exact ratio isn't important, as long as you're not using so much salt that you can't keep the water in your mouth. If you don't have salt handy, or you can't handle the taste, use a pinch of baking soda instead.

Hold the saline solution in your mouth, and swish from side to side.

Spit the solution into the sink. Don't swallow it — otherwise, you'll find yourself dehydrated.

Repeat a few times a day. It's a good idea to do it again after meals and before you go to bed.

Apply some honey on the ulcer. It may hurt a bit when you apply it. But it it is quite effective.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (9/7/15)

Thank you so much everyone for your input on this subject. I'm going to explain everything to the wifey now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (9/7/15)

What would the sore throat be from


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

It could be from the heat of the vapour or just her throat's reaction to the vapour as a new vaper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (9/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> You could also try a saline rinse, rinsing your mouth with a saltwater solution can help disinfect your mouth ulcer or ulcers, and keeping it clean from the bacteria that naturally occurs in your mouth and preventing aggravation.
> 
> Mix a teaspoon or two of salt with a warm glass of water. The exact ratio isn't important, as long as you're not using so much salt that you can't keep the water in your mouth. If you don't have salt handy, or you can't handle the taste, use a pinch of baking soda instead.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advise I'm going to get her to try everything to avoid going back to the stinkies


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/7/15)

With regards to the sore throat;

If you have ever smoked cigarettes, you will thoroughly understand the physical side effects of smoking. The concentrated amounts of nicotine mixed with tar found in cigarettes causes an increase of saliva and phlegm. This is your body trying to protect your epithelial cells in your mouth from the heat, as well as the multitude of other toxins to be found in cigarettes, thus keeping your mouth moist while smoking.

Now when you are vaping, it is the complete opposite. You are not inhaling any of the same chemicals that cause you to salivate. The Propylene Glycol is to blame for the dry throat; it is trying to gather up all of the moisture in the air as well as your mouth, when you inhale. So it is common for you to feel a sore throat, dry mouth, and a slight cough. You need to allow your body a month to adjust to quitting smoking.

Remember your wife is not only starting a new habit, she is also trying to quit smoking. She will be subjected to withdrawal from all of the toxins that you were used to absorbing on a daily basis while smoking.

Hope this helps


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

I tend to agree - less air flow, lower wattage. Maybe invest in a Mini Aspire Nautilus for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thank you for your advise I'm going to get her to try everything to avoid going back to the stinkies


Don't forget she as to keep hydrated - drink lots of water.


----------



## GerharddP (9/7/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> What would the sore throat be from


Well i was smoking from the age of 14 and thought of myself as a "blou baard" smoker.. First drag from an ecig on 50/50 juice and I thought my throat was on fire, felt like my first stinky. Was like that for a week


----------



## deepest (9/7/15)

I also ended up with mouth ulcers when I started vaping been good now for about 6 months.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

